
What problems have you solved using genetic algorithms/genetic programming? - mcav
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1538235/what-problems-have-you-solved-using-genetic-algorithms-genetic-programming
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1681186>

